# Dress Digital?



## TheBronze

Dose anyone make a nice digital watch in stainless steel that looks classy enough for dress wear?


----------



## Rentacop

I love when this topic comes up, here are a couple of watches that I've had my eye on.
1) Seiko SBFG, solar radio controled in SS, $307 from Seiya Japan:









2) Seiko SBPG, solar radio controlled watch in SS, $338 also from Seiya Japan:


----------



## iamsupersam

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/stee...000-citizen-promaster-windsurfing-718224.html

check out this excellent thread by Sedi

Cheers
Sam


----------



## TheBronze

Ah, now those Seiko models seem to be heading in the right direction. I'm surprised that dress digitals haven't become more popular. 

Thanks for the options guys. My Amazon searches weren't turning up much but some plastic chromed Timex and Casios.


----------



## Rentacop

Here's another, Vestal DDL002:


----------



## mikeymoto

PRX2000


----------



## Seiko_Licker

Such an item is pure blasphemy... it does not, and should not exist..


----------



## Rocinante

TheBronze said:


> Ah, now those Seiko models seem to be heading in the right direction.


I wear mine everyday !


----------



## SSingh1975

I've worn my Core to office multiple times (for exec meetings).


One of our project mgrs also wears this as his daily watch (non WiS):


I've seen the above pop up on deal sites for around $60 from time to time so next time I see that deal, I'll jump on it. I've handled it in person and it's a very solid watch.


----------



## unsub073

I will wear my Ventura with a suit.


----------



## Daboryder

Josh Chadwick by Cadence


----------



## gloster

Daboryder said:


> Josh Chadwick by Cadence


Hadn't thought about this watch in a while. I just ordered one before it disappears.


----------



## shameless

my early 70's tissot still looks good to me -its a heavy lump too with original solid link bracelet -but sometimes i put a nice handmade black leather strap on it -40yrs old ! makes you think how ahead of their time these watches are - love that ventura by the way -would look even nicer with the right ss bracelet


----------



## Sedi

shameless said:


> my early 70's tissot still looks good to me -its a heavy lump too with original solid link bracelet -but sometimes i put a nice handmade black leather strap on it -40yrs old ! makes you think how ahead of their time these watches are - love that ventura by the way -would look even nicer with the right ss bracelet
> View attachment 805652


Wow - 40yo and LCD is still working fine - so much for the longevity of digital watches.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Ebbisham

I wear this one currently in the office


----------



## Wally79

Surprised Junghangs Mega 1000 didn't get mentioned yet.


----------



## Blue bird

If you don't mind analog/digital, Casio's Edifice line makes some really nice one's.


----------



## Shocked

Suunto Elementum... Expensive, but very nice..


----------



## TheBronze

I wish the Casio would make something similar to a DW5600 out of brushed stainless. _That _would be _it _ for me!


----------



## Harayasu

TheBronze said:


> I wish the Casio would make something similar to a DW5600 out of brushed stainless. _That _would be _it _ for me!


You mean something like this? It is a DW-5000BL. The band is stainless steel, but the bezel is not.


----------



## Sedi

TheBronze said:


> I wish the Casio would make something similar to a DW5600 out of brushed stainless. _That _would be _it _ for me!


Something like this maybe?


It's a Casio Edifice EFD-1000.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## gagnello

None of these look even remotely dressy to me.


----------



## Sedi

gagnello said:


> None of these look even remotely dressy to me.


Not even the Ventura or Junghans?

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Maine

Another vote for the Seiko SBPG001 here. I have been putting this purchase off for years, but waiting for anything else to surpass its build quality and display clarity finally proved pointless


----------



## HAL 9000

This Rado watch is the only I would wear with a dress.


----------



## TheBronze

Harayasu, Yes! If the case and bezel was actually stainless that would be amazing! They should also remove the writing on the bezel and simplify the digital readout. also make the time digits bigger. Then it would be perfect!


----------



## PhantomACE

ZENTRA Spacetime

stainless steel case


----------



## ronalddheld

tell us more about that watch.


----------



## PhantomACE

Zentra seems to be a German brand. The Spacetime digital watches are sold online (also ebay) for approx. 60 Euro. Descriptions list the 'usual' features (alarm, chrono, 3 ATM, ...) and the stainless steel case required by 'TheBronze'.


----------



## PhantomACE

If you look on Amazon for digital watches with stainless steel case you get a lot of results from fashion brands. Some are really nice like this Adidas ADH2733, most are relatively expensive.


----------



## Daboryder

I don't know what happen to the last photo I posted so I'm going to show it again.


----------



## Watchscout




----------



## Peteworrall

I have an old Accurist Accu2 that looks good with a suit


----------



## AlmightyTallest

This is what I wear, for the sophisticated man about town lol. 









Depends how sophisticated you want to look though.









Or how simple too.


----------



## Peteworrall

AlmightyTallest said:


> This is what I wear, for the sophisticated man about town lol.
> 
> View attachment 873117
> 
> 
> Depends how sophisticated you want to look though.
> 
> View attachment 873118
> 
> 
> Or how simple too.
> 
> View attachment 873119


Sweet  is that a current model?


----------



## KiwiWomble

Shocked said:


> Suunto Elementum... Expensive, but very nice..


agreed

i would also suggest the t-touch classic, i know not total digi but i think the best of both worlds


----------



## AlmightyTallest

Peteworrall said:


> Sweet  is that a current model?


Heya Peteorrall,

Yea it's the Lupin the 3rd Seiko SBPA007J, just got it last month, but wear it everyday.


----------



## Peteworrall

AlmightyTallest said:


> Heya Peteorrall,
> 
> Yea it's the Lupin the 3rd Seiko SBPA007J, just got it last month, but wear it everyday.


Cool, thanks, will check it out


----------



## Sedi

I think this is slightly more dressy than the EFD-1000 I showed:
Casio WV-M400 - very small and slim with brushed steel case, steel bracelet with solid links and nice clean dial:


cheers, Sedi


----------



## Rentacop

Nice one, Sedi! Like the negative display as well. Here's another I ran across, it's a Vestal:


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh

Sedi said:


> I think this is slightly more dressy than the EFD-1000 I showed:
> Casio WV-M400 - very small and slim with brushed steel case, steel bracelet with solid links and nice clean dial:
> 
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Not that there is anything wrong with negative displays, I'll admit they are superior in every respect, but just out of curiosity does anyone know the model number of this one with a normal display? I've seen similar ones from this series, but they have plastic sandwiched in the case.


----------



## Wally79

HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with negative displays, I'll admit they are superior in every respect, but just out of curiosity does anyone know the model number of this one with a normal display? I've seen similar ones from this series, but they have plastic sandwiched in the case.


IRW-M300


----------



## Sedi

Wally79 said:


> IRW-M300


There's also an IRW-M200 with positive display:
¿¨Î÷Å·IRW-M200ÏµÁÐ-ÊÖ±í¾«Æ·ÍÆ¼ö-Æ·ÅÆÆµµÀ-ÊÖ±íÃÅ»§Íø WatchDoor.com
I don't think the WV-M400 came with one however - at least I couldn't find one with google pic search.
Here's some more pics from Tanaka:
http://watch-tanaka5.sub.jp/casio/IRW-M200SDJ-7JF/

cheers, Sedi


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh

Thanks guys.

notice their somewhat disjointed display layout though, vs. Sedi's 400 for instance, which is left to right, cleanly separated, date in line with day (with month), seconds in line with time etc. They had to get cute with those last two. Preciate the tips though.


----------



## Sedi

HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> notice their somewhat disjointed display layout though, vs. Sedi's 400 for instance, which is left to right, cleanly separated, date in line with day (with month), seconds in line with time etc. They had to get cute with those last two. Preciate the tips though.


Yes, you're right - I also prefer the layout of the M400. There's also a model with a three-line display - but it lacks the standard lugs - Wally already mentioned it:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/irw-...iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice-269026.html#post1974679

cheers, Sedi


----------



## M.Aero

If you don't mind negative display, For the price how about...

http://m.michaelhill.com/ProductPag...r=2&ItemsPerPage=50&CountryId=13&Sku=10426975

Not sure what its based on.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sedi

M.Aero said:


> If you don't mind negative display, For the price how about...
> 
> michael hill - Product
> 
> Not sure what its based on.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Display looks a bit similar to a Freestyle "Lopex 3".

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Lava Lamp

I used to know a high-level executive that wore a Suunto with his suit everyday (not sure which model). He was also a volunteer fireman and could pull it off. He really introduced me to Suunto before I was every a watch enthusiast.

Years later, I occasionally wore an all black Suunto Core with my suit, but it never looked right. I also wore a G-Shock ana-digital a few times, but again, it never looked right. Once I got an Omega Seamaster on a steel bracelet, I always felt weird wearing anything else with a suit.


----------



## shapeshift0r

Anyone know the model number of this Seiko and the ink display above? Looks like another classic Seiko on another thread.



AlmightyTallest said:


> This is what I wear, for the sophisticated man about town lol.
> 
> View attachment 873117
> 
> 
> Depends how sophisticated you want to look though.
> 
> View attachment 873118
> 
> 
> Or how simple too.
> 
> View attachment 873119


----------



## Wally79

SEIKO Spirit SBPA001


----------



## sleeky

Casio A158WEA-9EF

I know the body is chromed resin, but I still think it looks smart with a suit


----------



## digivandig

Hamilton Pulsomatic. (Picture from wristwatchreview.com)


----------



## xevious

On occasion, I have worn this watch with a suit:








Casio TW-7000


----------



## TheBronze

Wow...it's been ten months since I first posted this question. The fact that so many people posted and it has over 13K views is evidence that there IS an audience interested in digital dress watches. I'm still looking...


----------



## Carrot01

Ventura V Tech Delta


----------



## grinning

I would have no problem using my new Junghans Mega 1000 with a suit, at least for work. For a wedding or the such I think I would have to wear one of my autos.


----------



## Brimstone

TheBronze said:


> Dose anyone make a nice digital watch in stainless steel that looks classy enough for dress wear?


no


----------



## Carrot01

^LOL


----------



## Reno

TheBronze said:


> Dose anyone make a nice digital watch in stainless steel that looks classy enough for dress wear?


I recently got this one :


----------



## Monocrom

TheBronze said:


> Wow...it's been ten months since I first posted this question. The fact that so many people posted and it has over 13K views is evidence that there IS an audience interested in digital dress watches. I'm still looking...


Honestly, the guy who mentioned Rado was spot-on.

Try as they might, the vast majority of digital watches still end up with a bit too much pragmatism to pull off the formal look.


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh

Wait, that junghans mega titanium isn't solar?


----------



## grinning

No, it isn't solar. While I like solar, I also don't mind replacing a battery once every three years or so.



HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> Wait, that junghans mega titanium isn't solar?


----------



## RejZoR

Monocrom said:


> Honestly, the guy who mentioned Rado was spot-on.
> 
> Try as they might, the vast majority of digital watches still end up with a bit too much pragmatism to pull off the formal look.


Casio should make a dress digital watch with negative LCD display. Black PVD case and bracelet, mineralsapphire crystal and negative LCD. Just like G-Shock but more classy.


----------



## rayr0683

Hi, That is Beautiful!!! is that a Current Model??? Awesome!!


----------



## garyjc1981

I haven't read the whole thread so I don't know the prevailing opinion, but there is no such thing, in my humble opinion, as a dress digital. Really if you're going for dress-up, you need an analogue as far as I'm concerned. Digital just doesn't look right


----------



## busmatt

Just stumbled on this thread, if you want a digital dress watch you're going to have to go Retro:-!

1970's Nepro








Original buckle








Thin enough for a dress watch








This watch is a proper dress watch and a digital so there was a need for it once.

Matt


----------



## DrR

Wow, I actually can't believe that no one mentioned Rosendahl yet. I think they are one of the 'dressiest' digital watches ever made.


























P.S damn, do not browse through topics like that just for fun. I made a mistake and now (a day after my original post) I am waiting for watch II to be shipped.


----------



## Mr_Skoog

Casio AE-1200, too bad the case isn't stainless steel....


----------



## powerband

Watchscout said:


>


Is this PVD?
If so, it would look great beat up and worn in.


----------



## cadguy

The Elementum line by Suunto dresses up well.










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee

I wore this to work yesterday.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## kasperke




----------



## imaCoolRobot

damn
damn
i kinda want this watch


----------



## bajker71

My 40 yrs old Tissot lcd. I am loving it! ;-)


----------



## joora

Excuse me for bad photos, maybe I'll redo them in better light






























A bit worn out Tokyoflash Kisai Optical illusion.
The line effect is a bit hard to photograph right, it looks better in the flesh.


----------



## bajker71

Seiko M 154 - 5009


----------



## wangallan

Suunto Core Brushed Steel


----------



## bajker71

Seiko M159 - 5000


----------



## bajker71

Citizen lcd 59-1017


----------



## RejZoR

What about *Phosphor World Time* in stainless steel? It's a modern, almost bracelet like with curved face with very minimalistic approach.

PHOSPHOR Watches - Cool Digital Watches - E Ink World Time Watch, E Ink Digital Hour Clock Watch, E Ink Digital Calendar Watch & E Ink Ana-Digi Watch


----------



## SirPaulGerman

vanilla.coffee said:


> I wore this to work yesterday.


what casio is that one ?


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Model no. A158WEA-1EF



SirPaulGerman said:


> what casio is that one ?


----------



## Chuck Vezlo

kasperke said:


> View attachment 1349156
> View attachment 1349158


What model is the first one?


----------



## rex

*Here ya go. Seiko Brightz SDGA011.>>*

???????100???????????????????????????
???????100???????????????????????????


----------



## Sedi

Chuck Vezlo said:


> What model is the first one?


It's a YES watch "Zulu":
YES Zulu Solunar Wrist Watch - Experience Natural Time

cheers, Sedi


----------



## sbrown02

harald-hans said:


>


I like it, what model is this?


----------



## JamesAtCT

sbrown02 said:


> I like it, what model is this?


Looks like one of the new Casio PRW3000's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymoto

sbrown02 said:


> I like it, what model is this?


prw-3000yt-5jf


----------



## zaxsingh

DrR said:


> Wow, I actually can't believe that no one mentioned Rosendahl yet. I think they are one of the 'dressiest' digital watches ever made.
> View attachment 1196234
> View attachment 1196235
> View attachment 1196236
> View attachment 1196238
> 
> 
> P.S damn, do not browse through topics like that just for fun. I made a mistake and now (a day after my original post) I am waiting for watch II to be shipped.


What's last one? Current Model? Price?


----------



## stockae92

zaxsingh said:


> What's last one? Current Model? Price?


Word of caution, depends on your date configuration preference, it cannot be changed. Its "hard coded" to DD.MM.YY

And also replacement strap cannot be found in the US it seems like


----------



## ronalddheld

stockae92 said:


> Word of caution, depends on your date configuration preference, it cannot be changed. Its "hard coded" to DD.MM.YY
> 
> And also replacement strap cannot be found in the US it seems like


That is one reason I never bought that model.


----------



## zaxsingh

stockae92 said:


> Word of caution, depends on your date configuration preference, it cannot be changed. Its "hard coded" to DD.MM.YY
> 
> And also replacement strap cannot be found in the US it seems like


DDMMYY suits me just fine. But what is that model? Still available new? How much? Anyone can help....?


----------



## blooper

vanilla.coffee said:


> Model no. A158WEA-1EF


Are these pretty hard to find now? I have the other version with a blue trim around the face. This version looks sharp.

I have to +1 the Casio AE1200. I wouldn't hesitate wearing it with a suit and tie. haha.


----------



## James Haury

DX miniinthebox and DealsMachine have lots of digitals something from there may fill the bill, but i am not 100 percent certain .The ones already put up by others look to meet the need. Honestly dress digital was not really on my Radio Detection And Ranging.I bought a BULOVA which may have worked in Gold plate but the circuits were fried.


----------

